# Titers? Vaccinations?



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Can someone please explain to me what titers is and how/why a vet checks for it? Do you check titers instead of vaccinations? What vaccinations are required to keep your hav healthy? Does this also apply to other dog breeds?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Julie!
I am no expert, but here is what I know. Titers measure the antibodies in the blood to certain viruses. If they measure low, the vet will recommend the vaccine. My guys have had titers and each time they needed one vaccine, but not everything. Some people believe, even if the dogs titers comes back low it's ok. They feel if the dog is exposed, the antibodies will kick in and protect the dog. If my guys have a low titer, I always give them the vaccine, but only the one they are low on. Last time Fred was low on Parvo, but his distemper was fine. I ordered a single dose of parvo. I don't go overboard on shots. Mine get Parvo or distemper if needed and rabies(only because it's the law). I think it depends on what's in your area. I don't vaccinate for anything that can be cured. I think titers are the same with all breeds. 
My info might not be 100% correct, so don't hold me to it!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with what Linda said! 

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think Linda summed it up well. Belle is now going on 4 years of no shots other than the rabies required by law and for her therapy dog certification. I honestly am not sure if I would do the shots if they came back low. I guess it depends on what is really threatening in your area. Belle had a really bad scare with the accidental parvo and she made me really look at what I give my pets. Dora has been on that system for 2 years now too and every time the titer comes back that they are well protected still. There is a vet back in columbus that was willing to give the shot free if it came back low. He siad especially with toy dogs.

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Do all vets do "titers" or are familar with the levels the antibodies should be? (I hope this question makes sense)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- unfortunately nope so you may want to make several phone calls. I had trouble at first finding them and then found quite a few. Will be doing the same again!

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow---I can see I may run into difficulty with this then. We have 2 vets. I would guess neither do this,as both really push shots. Hmmmmm.......


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

By the way------Thank you Linda for the info!:hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Julie,

We have 20+ vets at the practice I go to, and not all of them will do it either. Some of them give you weirdo looks when you mention it, and others will say that it is no problem to do a titer. I hope I wrote down the names of the ones who are willing....but I probably didn't....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

After reading about what happened to Ricky,I'm getting nervous about shots. My boys are due in August.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Here is a great article that I recently found. http://www.caberfeidh.com/CanineTiters.htm


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dr. Jean Dodds is probably the biggest canine vaccine person out there. If anyone wants her opinion, I've talked with her in the past and can reach her, but it may take me a week to get in touch with her again.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting that link Cheryl. If I understand that correctly,it isn't actually recommended to test titers.:decision:

It's hard to know what to do.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

here are a couple of additional articles:

http://www.critteradvocacy.org/Canine Vaccination Guidlines.htm

http://www.wellpet.org/vaccines/dodds-schedule.htm

I know that they give some conflicting information--which is what makes this all so confusing. As you can see I have been studying this because Roxie is due for her shots.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Jean Dodds has alot of interesting information on her site, but I found this page especially eye-opening! http://www.wellpet.org/vaccines/vaccines.htm


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Jean Dodds has alot of interesting information on her site, but I found this page especially eye-opening! http://www.wellpet.org/vaccines/vaccines.htm


 :jaw: After reading this, I'm seriously thinking I won't be getting Tori re-vaccinated when the vet says it's time....


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Leslie--if you read my post by Jean Dodds, you will see that she does recommend vaccinations at 1 year. It is after that she believes the vaccinations are not necessary.

BTW--I have read a lot of articles on vaccinations and I can not find a single one that state vaccinations annually after year 1 are necessary. 

If your vet insists that they are, make them show you the evidence.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leslie, just wanted to reiterate that Cheryl is right... I would definitely recommend the one year booster. After that, though, I would just get titers every year to make sure that Tori still has her immunity. That's what I'm planning on doing with Kubrick.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There is controversy about vaccines and titers, but as you all know, I had a terrible experience with Ricky's shots last Nov., though they weren't life-threatening. I know of some people on the canine liver health list who actually lost their pets due to vaccines.

There is a Yahoo group: Truth About Vaccines, which discusses this topic.

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/TruthAboutVaccines/

Sammy got his Rabies booster last May because he only got the first shot at 8 mths., so I gave in and got the booster, praying he'd be o.k. He just got his Distemper/Parvo/Hep./Parainfluenza yesterday, but I am not giving the required booster next July. He should be all set for quite a while.

The vet knows how I feel and that it was confirmed by Ricky's liver specialist gives me the weight I need for my arguments. If and when we will HAVE to give rabies shots, well...... we'll cross that bridge if and when we get there. There is the problem of wanting to travel to another country and that shot being required by law.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I like what the site that Cheryl linked has to say about titers : http://www.caberfeidh.com/CanineTiters.htm

*"So, should you test your dog's titers? Probably not. Nearly all previously vaccinated adult dogs are immune to parvovirus and distemper, and the titer test isn't going to give you any useful information. You cannot make an immune dog "more immune" to a virus with additional vaccination, as the previous immunity will wipe out the virus in the vaccine. There will be no increase in immunity and no benefit to the dog. (Schultz, Ronald D., "Current and future canine and feline vaccination programs", Veterinary Medicine, March 1998.) If a titer test will give you peace of mind, or help you make a vaccination decision about a puppy or a dog of unknown vaccine history, then it's worth considering. But for most owners of well-vaccinated adult dogs, neither re-vaccination nor titer testing for parvovirus and distemper are necessary. "*


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lisa, that keeps getting forwarded as being sent by Dr. Dodds, but it isn't from her. I also emailed her directly after I saw that here: http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM and asked what was true and she said that information is not from her. Anything that says "27 veterinary schools" seems to be bogus info. Unfortunately, it looks good/appealing, but it's not from her.

The following is the only vaccine protocol that she sends out at this time:



> MINIMAL VACCINE USE
> 
> W. Jean Dodds, DVM
> HEMOPET
> ...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh goodness Kimberly, thank you so much for correcting that. I'll see if I can remove the text I posted and just reference yours. As usual, you're a wealth of great info. Thanks again!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

No problem! I e-mailed you part of the email exchange between Dr. Dodds and I. It sounds like she's been frustrated that this has been going around since 2004 and has been quoted as being from her. She said that it has gotten around so much that even the American Veterinary Medical Association (AVMA) contacted her wanting to know where she got her information. 

Just goes to show how fast and how far misinformation can spread. With the internet, unfortunately, it can live on for a long time!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kimberly thanks for posting that. Rufus just had his dis/parvo booster last week and I was thinking it was a week recommended before the rabies....I called today to move it out another two weeks. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm glad it was helpful for you, Christy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cheryl, Lina and Kimberly~ Thank you for the info. I will plan to follow Dr. Dodd's recommendation at 1 yr. for Tori.

This place is such a wealth of information! I LOVE IT!!! eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a question about costs of titers. A friend of mine also has a Hav and wants to get titers done with Hemopet. These prices... do they seem right, fair or too much? Any idea? Thanks! 

Rabies titer - $75
Distemper and Parvo - $36.50
Heartworm Antigen - $15
CBC, Differential and Thyroid - $95


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The distemper and parvo sounds right off the top of my head. I do give rabies cause it was required by therapy dog program at the hospital. They let me submit teeters for everything but that one!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny and Lulu had their parvo/distemper 3 weeks ago and their rabies shot is scheduled for one more week. I followed Dr Dodds recommendation and my vet agreed 100%. When I was at the front desk the girl told me that we need the bortedella and I said why? It only lasts 6 months. I heard a voice from somewhere that I couldn't see and it was my vet saying, it doesn't last any way near that long. He said it is a waste. He also told me that this could be their last parvo/distemper if I wanted because he has never seen a dog that didn't get lifetime ammunity from their year old booster. He said we need to do the rabies every 3 years in case our dog ever bites because we could be sued and the dog could be put down if it hadn't had it's rabies shot. Soooo, from now on all my dogs are getting is a rabies every 3 years.
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carole, your vet sounds like a gem! Imagine being told the truth about vaccines and not wanting to do it "just because". :whoo:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Marj, and hopefully we can all benefit from his and Dr Dodds advice. We shouldn't let these vets bully us into them making more profits. I have been going to him for 10 years now and he has always believed that less is better. He said he is glad to see that what he is reading now is really backing him up.
Carole


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> Yeah Marj, and hopefully we can all benefit from his and Dr Dodds advice. We shouldn't let these vets bully us into them making more profits. I have been going to him for 10 years now and he has always believed that less is better. He said he is glad to see that what he is reading now is really backing him up.
> Carole


Hi Carole,

I titer my dogs whenever possible (except for the rabies vaccine), and in general, it is actually more expensive to titer as opposed to receiving another vaccine. So I generally believe that veterinarians don't over-vaccinate as a method of raising more capital. I think it is perhaps a training issue when they receive their education.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I have a question about costs of titers. A friend of mine also has a Hav and wants to get titers done with Hemopet. These prices... do they seem right, fair or too much? Any idea? Thanks!
> 
> Rabies titer - $75
> Distemper and Parvo - $36.50
> ...


I just had titers done for Casper's Distemper and Parvo shot and the fee was $48.50 and for rabies for Missy's it was $138.50. I had them give Missy's rabies shot to her, and did not have titers done for the rabies shot, I want to stay in line with state laws.

Rabies titer $138.50
Distemper and Parvo $48.50

This is a good thread...I thought some of the new puppy owners want want to read though it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Lynn, I agree. This is a good thread for bumping.........


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Just thought I'd post what my vet is recommending re: vaccinating. I just took Lincoln in for his well checkup and asked her about this.

She said as of 2 years ago, they no longer recommend annual boosters for distemper/parvo.

They recommend after the series of puppy shots and the 1-year booster, that dogs get the distemper/parvo every _three_ years (so, at age 4 and age 7). From age 10 onward, they stop vaccinating.

They recommend rabies every 3 years, but that is because of legal requirements.

The only cases where they do not recommend vaccinating are if a dog has had a prior reaction to a vaccination, if a dog has any kind of auto-immune disorder/health issue, and for dogs over 10 years old.

She said I can do a titer for Lincoln, but then we'd have to decide how often to titer after that (annually, etc.) if his levels are adequate. I'm trying to decide what to do about that!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, I just went to the vet the other day and my veterinarian was very talkative about this particular subject for some reason. She said that she highly recommends titers, but realizes that not a lot of people will spend the extra money just to see if the dog has the immunities needed. However, she also said, that none of her dogs have ever needed to be revaccinated after having the titers done. (Obviously, Rabies is the exception.)

By the way, I'm going to go see Jean Dodds, DVM and will find out what she recommends now too. I think my veterinarian is going to go with me.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Most vets will offer to titer every year- it is expensive but it does give you piece of mind. I haven't titered Dora in 2 years now, just cause I really feel that dogs really only need to be vaccinated once and my old vet was very passionate about this. I only titer Belle because of the dang therapy dog requirements of having shots or titers and each one does this because of liability, they need to have your dogs paper work. Belle has never came back needing anything and she is 6 years old. She did have the bad reaction to lepto so other than rabies which I do every 3 years but to be honest, I would rather not, I am electing to not give her any others either.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We have had Abby for a year now and at eight months when we got her, she was up-to-date on all her shots. So, it is time for me to take her in (after reading all this, I'm wondering if I shouldn't have taken her in when she turned a year old for a booster). In Georgia it is required to get a rabies shot every year. I do have a dog trainer friend who first told me that all those vaccinations are not necessary so I might give her a call and see what she thinks. Any ideas?

Kathie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kathie not sure what advice to give you with the rabies shot, but I just wanted to clarify that all this vaccination talk is for after the one year booster. Everyone that I know of recommends that booster.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I wonder if it's too late to get the one year booster now that she's nineteen months old?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Im sorry Kathie, I'm a bit confused... Didn't you say in your last post that you were wondering if you shouldn't have taken her in at one year for a booster? Why would you need to repeat that?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, generally you get the one year booster for distemper and at that time you get the one year rabies shot (or space out a few weeks) and then the following year you get the 3 year rabies.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I'm confused, too, Lina! I was told she was up-to-date on all her shots when we got her last January but she was only eight months old at the time. Does that mean that she should have had a booster at one year? Maybe I need to look at her records again!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't see why she would have had her one-year booster at 8 months. If she was up to date on vaccinations, I'm sure they were referring to her puppy shots. You can probably easily look this up in her records, but if she hasn't had her booster yet, I'd get her into the vet to get them done.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Lina, I guess that is what I will do.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> By the way, I'm going to go see Jean Dodds, DVM and will find out what she recommends now too. I think my veterinarian is going to go with me.


Cool, Kimberly. Please let us know what Dr. Dodds is recommending now too.

Amanda, thanks for the info. I probably wouldn't want to repeat the titer annually either. It is good to hear that after 6 years, Belle is still covered.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathie, ask if they have the 3-year Rabies there now. Most places are moving to a 3-year revaccination after the dog is a year old.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm so glad this was brought up again. I need to get Maddie's titers soon. I was going to have the vet run a routine blood panel on Maddie at the same time, but draw an extra tube and mail it to Dr. Dodd's to do the titer test. According to her site, it looks like she charges $36.50 for distemper and parvo titer. http://www.hemopet.org/files/TRF effective 2009 01 01 word.pdf Do vets titer tests cost alot more?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne, I _think_ there are only two major labs that do titers. Antech is one of them, and I can't think of the other one off the top of my head. (I'm not positive about that, but it seems like all the veterinarians that I've asked only use those two.) At any rate, I think the only cost difference is going to be what your veterinarian charges to draw the blood and get it to the lab (and any handling charges).


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jeanne, I _think_ there are only two major labs that do titers. Antech is one of them, and I can't think of the other one off the top of my head. (I'm not positive about that, but it seems like all the veterinarians that I've asked only use those two.) At any rate, I think the only cost difference is going to be what your veterinarian charges to draw the blood and get it to the lab (and any handling charges).


So does that mean Dr. Dodd's laboratory doesn't do it? Or is it just that the lab cost is the same no matter what lab. Sorry about my confusion.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I shouldn't answer without looking, but I _think_ she uses Antech also. (I believe the lab she uses is listed on her web site.)


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I shouldn't answer without looking, but I _think_ she uses Antech also. (I believe the lab she uses is listed on her web site.)


Oh, I see. I somehow thought the Hemolife mentioned on her site was her lab or something. Its all so confusing! Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

...... bumping....... :bump2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*How often to repeat titers?*

I took Scout in for his annual exam today and asked the vet about titers.

She said that he could have titers done next year, when he is due for his 3-year booster shots. *If the titer levels are high, then she said we would probably not need to repeat the titers until 3 years later.* How often you would repeat the titers depends on how high the levels are.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

We saw puppies that were for sale in the Petsmart parking lot. They were small mixed breeds and I believe 7 weeks old. They said the puppies already had ALL of their shots. Those poor babies


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane said:


> I took Scout in for his annual exam today and asked the vet about titers.
> 
> She said that he could have titers done next year, when he is due for his 3-year booster shots. *If the titer levels are high, then she said we would probably not need to repeat the titers until 3 years later.* How often you would repeat the titers depends on how high the levels are.


Jane, I think that it is good every 3 years. At least through mid life for them. Then there after, I am not sure I would get the shot even if the titer did show. Belle has yet to show low in anything at 7. Dora has had titers done twice and she is now 4. As I have had a PIA place for therapy, obedience, that required shots and would settle for titers.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

That makes sense, Amanda. My vet practice recommends booster shots around ages 4 and 7. They don't recommend vaccinating a dog over 10 years of age.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jan, that's just nuts. Either those tiny puppies are full of toxins already or the sellers were lying. Either way, not an ideal situation. 

Jane, thanks for the info. I am not vaccinating my boys anymore and will do titers as you have. The woman boarding Ricky and Sammy end of July insists that after this time, Sammy will most definitely need his shots boosted. He had the last ones done last July. She understands why I won't vaccinate Ricky due to his acute hepatitis, etc... but says that's no reason not to vaccinate Sammy. I scratched my head and went "huh??" If THAT'S not a good enough reason to avoid vaccines, all the trauma and pain that we've been through with Ricky, then what is?! 

Some people are SO darn dense! :frusty:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

My guys didn't get any shots last year but instead got a titers test. Everything was good so this year my vet said that my guys didn't need any shots nor a titers test. She said maybe next year we could redo the titers test to see how well they are doing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What a great vet you have there, Daniel!


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle has had all her baby injections and her first year booster. She has had titers for the last two years and has not had to have any new injections. My son has a dog which has only had titers for seven years after the initial injections. I would go no other way than have titers every year. Why give them anything they don't need? Of course you have to have the 3 year Rabbie vacs because the law demands you have them. I don't think there is a titer for rabbies? Ruthann


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Same here. Posh just had his titers and he hasn't needed anything since the first shots. I believe they are WAY over vaccinated.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am still investigating the Titer option...I have until July to decide. That's when Lincoln is due for shots (he's already 4 years old!)

So, they told me that they used to use one lab that would do a dual titer for distemper and parvo, and that cost $200. They just switched to Antech, and the tech thinks they can charge separately for distemper and parvo now. She didn't have the exact cost on hand, but thought it would be lower than the first lab they were using.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> I'm so glad this was brought up again. I need to get Maddie's titers soon. I was going to have the vet run a routine blood panel on Maddie at the same time, but draw an extra tube and mail it to Dr. Dodd's to do the titer test. According to her site, it looks like she charges $36.50 for distemper and parvo titer. http://www.hemopet.org/files/TRF effective 2009 01 01 word.pdf Do vets titer tests cost alot more?


Jane, this is what's been posted in this thread so far, regarding costs... and this from Lynn and from me:

Quote:
Originally Posted by marjrc 
I have a question about costs of titers. A friend of mine also has a Hav and wants to get titers done with Hemopet. These prices... do they seem right, fair or too much? Any idea? Thanks!

Rabies titer - $75
Distemper and Parvo - $36.50
Heartworm Antigen - $15
CBC, Differential and Thyroid - $95

**************************

I just had titers done for Casper's Distemper and Parvo shot and the fee was $48.50 and for rabies for Missy's it was $138.50. I had them give Missy's rabies shot to her, and did not have titers done for the rabies shot, I want to stay in line with state laws.

Rabies titer $138.50
Distemper and Parvo $48.50


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, I'd be really surprised if you can beat Hemopet's prices. (That's Dr. Jean Dodds)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree with Kimberly. My old vet just charged the office visit and her fees. Some vets will up the charge and send it to the same place fyi.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I agree with Kimberly. My old vet just charged the office visit and her fees. Some vets will up the charge and send it to the same place fyi.


I'm concerned my vet's office might be one of them! I was a little shocked when they told me it would be $200 to do titers. That's pretty pricey.

Thanks for the price info, Marj. That is helpful!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

YW, Jane.  I'll see what my own vet charges next year, when I get the dogs' titers done.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There's been some discussion about the Rabies vaccine in the "Life with George" thread (starting about Post #410 and between a couple of members) and I thought I'd post this info here from http://www.dhpe.org/infect/rabies.html

_*
How common is rabies?*

In the United States, rabies in humans is rare because most pets are vaccinated against the disease. Only 36 cases have been reported since 1980, 21 of them linked to bats. Each year, about 40,000 people receive treatment for bites from potentially infected animals to prevent rabies.
*

Is rabies an emerging infectious disease?*

Yes. Largely eliminated from dogs by vaccination programs, the virus has re-emerged as a widespread problem among wild mammals, particularly raccoons, skunks, foxes, coyotes, and bats. There has also been a slight but significant rise in the annual number of cases in humans. From 1981 to 1993, the number of rabies cases ranged from 0 to 3. There were 6 cases in 1994 and 4 each in 1995, 1996, and 1997. Despite an outbreak of rabies in raccoons on the East Coast, there have been no reports of humans becoming infected by raccoons. Most of the new cases in humans involve bats._

I think the risks are minimal. Here's another article from the Minnesota Dept. of Health : http://www.health.state.mn.us/news/pressrel/rabies102307.html


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I am planning to take Lincoln in for his first titers soon....soon...as soon as I recover from Chicago!

My vet quoted me $125. Seemed high, but oh well. More money spent on my dogs!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sammy was 'due' for his yearly vaccines in Aug., but I'm not going to get him any shots. I'm doing the titering for the first time next week or two (once I call for an appt.) and we'll see how that goes. I also want to have him get a full blood work as he's never really had one since before he came to live with us at 7 months. I'd like to see what his "normal" is. 

Jane, let us know what Linc's titers show, o.k.?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Jane said:


> I am planning to take Lincoln in for his first titers soon....soon...as soon as I recover from Chicago!
> 
> My vet quoted me $125. Seemed high, but oh well. More money spent on my dogs!


I *finally* took Lincoln into the vet today. He had a rabies shot (to comply with state laws), but they took blood for the distemper/parvo titer. It was $125, which seems higher than what most are quoting. They told me it will be about 1-3 business days before they get the results back. I hope his levels are high!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Jane said:


> I *finally* took Lincoln into the vet today. He had a rabies shot (to comply with state laws), but they took blood for the distemper/parvo titer. It was $125, which seems higher than what most are quoting. They told me it will be about 1-3 business days before they get the results back. I hope his levels are high!


My vet quoted $100-$125 for each titer (distemper, parvo, etc.)


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey guys,

My puppies are due for their next set of shots on Oct. 17th. I was told by a breeder and I also read it in the Havanese book that one should not give Havanese leptosporosis serum as it can be deadly for them. Please be careful.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

leena365 said:


> I was told by a breeder and I also read it in the Havanese book that one should not give Havanese leptosporosis serum as it can be deadly for them. Please be careful.


I am not sure what prompted you to post this and I'd have to counter that I think "deadly" is a pretty strong word. Yes, there are some Havanese that have had reactions. I pass on the vaccine for my own dogs and advise my adoptive homes to avoid it, but I've never heard of a dog dying from the Leptopirosis vaccine. (Obviously, that doesn't mean it hasn't happened.) However, having said that *Leptospirosis is a zoonotic disease*, which means you, the human, can get it from your pets. Lepto is treatable for both dogs and humans, but because it is zoonotic, most vets are obligated to encourage the vaccine.

Jane, aren't you glad to have those titers out of the way again?! How long does your vet say that it will take to get the results?


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Kimberly,

I spoke to many breeders and they recommend I not vaccinate the puppies with this serum along with the Havanese book written by Diane Klumb. Being a first time dog owner I am open to all suggestions that people have for me. I just want healthy happy dogs.

Leena


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Leena, I wonder how old your pups were when you got them. Did you have to fly down to S. Dakota? 

Leena, I wonder..... I was thinking of one thing I have in my contract for the people I sell to that maybe some breeders don't have or know about. It would be for your information and precaution. It is about the leptosporosis(sp) vaccine. When you have your pups vaccinated don't let the Vet give them the leptosporosis serum. It is deadly for Havanese. They give it to water dogs. I guess there is something in water that bothers water dogs. But just be careful Leena. 

I took my 3 pups that I'm keeping to the Vet (she was new to their office) and she asked me if I wanted it. I was so glad she asked before hand. So just be careful. Check it out with the Hav. Forum people.

I haven't got on theHavanese Forum list yet. Could you give me their email site info. Thanks. Penny


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Jane, aren't you glad to have those titers out of the way again?! How long does your vet say that it will take to get the results?


This was the first time I've ever done them, but I plan to do them for Scout too next year. The vet tech said "1-3 business days." I can tell they don't do them that frequently. They were careful though - they called the lab to make sure they knew exactly what they needed to get, bloodwise. The vet tech said they didn't want to draw a useless sample in case of an error.

Jill, thanks for posting the titer prices in your area. I'm pretty sure what my $125 covered is a titer for both parvo and distemper....we will see!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, that was fast. The vet just called me - it really took 1 business day.

Lincoln's titers are good - showing that his levels of immunity are still high and he doesn't need to be revaccinated for distemper/parvo. She said the result is "greater than 1 to 5". I guess if it is below 1, then they revaccinate.

She said as long as he doesn't need proof of distemper/parvo vaccination (like if were to go to doggy day care or a boarding place that requires that), then she recommended doing another titer in 2-3 years. 

Yay!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

leena365 said:


> Kimberly,
> 
> I spoke to many breeders and they recommend I not vaccinate the puppies with this serum along with the Havanese book written by Diane Klumb. Being a first time dog owner I am open to all suggestions that people have for me. I just want healthy happy dogs.
> 
> Leena


Leena, I'm just across the river in the Detroit Metro area. We've had an increase in the number of rats in our area in the past few years and there has been an increase in lepto in dogs. Since my dogs walk in the neighborhoods daily and are frequently at dog parks and local parks that may have standing water I've chosen to have both get the lepto vaccination.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

leena365 said:


> It is about the leptosporosis(sp) vaccine. When you have your pups vaccinated don't let the Vet give them the leptosporosis serum. It is deadly for Havanese.


Penny, you did it again. Lepto is not deadly for Havanese. If so, please provide documentation or a reliable source. It may be unnecessary, but it isn't fatal. Yes, some Havs have had reactions, but that's a lot different than "deadly."


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So I just heard back from Kubrick's titers and although his distemper immunity is at acceptable levels, his parvo immunity is "borderline" so they recommend doing a booster this year. I'm a little upset, to tell you the truth. I was hoping that after doing the titers that I wouldn't have to get him vaccinated at all this year.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Lina said:


> So I just heard back from Kubrick's titers and although his distemper immunity is at acceptable levels, his parvo immunity is "borderline" so they recommend doing a booster this year. I'm a little upset, to tell you the truth. I was hoping that after doing the titers that I wouldn't have to get him vaccinated at all this year.


Oh, shoot, Carolina! I wonder what makes one dog's immunity higher than another's. So are you going to just give Kubrick a booster for parvo only (and not distemper)?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, I don't believe you can as they usually come together. I've never heard of them being given separately.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Carolina, it does seem that they are usually given together, so out of curiosity, I went over to Revival Animal Health's web site and found that they do sell a separate canine Parvovirus vaccine, but I have no idea what the quality is of the product. (It looked like there may be others, but I only clicked on that one to see if it was a singular product.) I wonder if you emailed Dr. Jean Dodds and asked if she has a recommendation on a brand, would your vet be willing to order that one for you?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Last year Pixie was given the Lepto vaccine and I saw no bad reaction whatsoever. We are using a new vet at the same clinic now and last week at her checkup he said if she were his dog, he would not give it to her due to her size and the fact that she's mainly an indoor dog. I really think though that if she needed to get it again, it would be no big deal.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Beth, it seems to depend on the dog. I won't give Tucker it. He has had terrible reactions with most of his puppy shots, and the rabies, and I'm not going to do that again. I thought I might lose him a couple of those times! I finally found a vet here--much more expensive, of course, --that agrees with me on having Tucker's titers done instead.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes Sheri, I agree completely. Every dog will react differently and I would have been petrified if she had a bad reaction. The new vet also mentioned titers and told me that most people just don't want to spend the money to do it.


----------

